# (Club Full) Club in South Central Georgia looking for members



## shdw633 (Feb 13, 2016)

Family Oriented Hunt Club between Valdosta and Tifton, Ga. (Alapaha). We presently have 2300+ acres ($700 per member), but are trying to add additional land to 3100+ acres ($900 per member). That way we don’t increase member numbers. Have camp with power, water, bath house and lighted skinning rack. Land is hilly to flat, pines to hardwood bottoms. Agriculture, select cut pines, food plots, and power lines. Only 4 memberships open so far- first come first served. Call with any questions or for more info. Mike at 352-874-5665


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 13, 2016)

Total members?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 13, 2016)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Total members?



I'm just listing this for a friend, anyone with any interest should call Mike for more details.  Thanks!!


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 16, 2016)

Topping out at 35 members.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 19, 2016)

What county is this in?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 19, 2016)

pacecars said:


> What county is this in?



Berrien County


----------



## ruvig8r (Feb 24, 2016)

Very interested in this club, could you tell me total members? Your policy on guests, number of stands allowed, pin in/out system, etc.  Give me a little more info on camping... Do you have septic? Well water? Can i park a camper year round?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 25, 2016)

ruvig8r said:


> Very interested in this club, could you tell me total members? Your policy on guests, number of stands allowed, pin in/out system, etc.  Give me a little more info on camping... Do you have septic? Well water? Can i park a camper year round?



You'll have to call that number I have listed.  I am not a member of the club, I am just posting this for a buddy.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 25, 2016)

My buddy Mike just informed me that his club is full for next season!!  Thanks to all that inquired and good luck to those who joined next season!!


----------

